# VG30E(SC) Cheep...is it possible?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Ive read that you can use an Eaton m90 supercharger on a Vg30E now this supercharger is common the ford thunderbird Supercoupe... What do you think easy task at hand? any ideas on a piggyback ecu or if ones even necsessary? plus anyone ever see this ive read about it but havent seen it... thnx -matt


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you'd probably have an easier time with one off of a VG33E from an Xterra.
an SC that bolts to the intake will require major fab work


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> you'd probably have an easier time with one off of a VG33E from an Xterra.
> an SC that bolts to the intake will require major fab work


Im new to nissan i never knew they had a sc Xterra are they rare? im going to have to start lookin at Junk Yards for them


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

how much metal fab can you do?
i.e. machining and welding.

if your answer is none, or almost none, then don't even think about this.


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> how much metal fab can you do?
> i.e. machining and welding.
> 
> if your answer is none, or almost none, then don't even think about this.


not much lol but i know alot of people deep into nissan a friend has 2 240sx with sr20det swaps and the one runs high 11s and he knows alot of people so im sure i could find someone to do what id need farly cheep.. but with the xterra SC id prolly have to use my intake manifold somehow making it work... no one sells like individual parts for stuff like this like intake manifolds etc do they?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you want easy power, go turbo.
the 300Z came with a turbo VG30E in the 80s


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

92GOLDGXE said:


> . no one sells like individual parts for stuff like this like intake manifolds etc do they?


That's where the fabrication comes into play.


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

hmm what about swapping the turbo from the 300 anyone ever see it done?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

urgh........ look around. been mentioned about 700,000 times.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

700,000 and one now. *sigh*


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=409410 Enjoy


----------

